# 5.5 gallon betta tank



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i was thinking for a stocking for a betta tank that I will probably be doing so would this be a good idea or not for a 5.5 gallon betta tank:

1 male betta
1m/1f cherry barb
1 male platy
1-2 snails (which is the best breed of snail to be housed with a betta?)
possibly some ghost shrimp

or what stocking would you advise or could I improve my stocking?

thanks


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

At 5.5 gallons, if you wanted to house other fish with the Betta, maybe a pair of cherry barbs and that's it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say no, with the cherry barbs


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

would maybe this be alright:

1 male betta
1 male platy
1 oto
1 snail (need to decide a type)
micro rasboras or something.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

No, that's too much... I'd suggest just the Betta at this point.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

would this be all right:

1 male betta
2 killifish


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you could pass with that, but be careful.
Some bettas may mistake colorful killis as another betta and tear them up. But some are a lot more mellow.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

well at the minute may male betta which I want to put in this tank is in a 29 gallon community tank is fine with male guppies (1 has long fins)


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

oh forgot to mention could I have an otto or snail as well or both?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would say yes.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

that should be fine. i would suggest 1 male and 1 female killi. I prefer the species _Fundulopanchax gardneri_ because they did fine with my male betta in my community tank, but that's my preference. the one oto should be fine also.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

You can have the beta, something else, and snails will not take up water room since they are bottom feeders, they will account for side space.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind what the individual requirements are for each of the fish....bettas need warmer water.....no matter what you say ; they do...many species of killies prefer cooler water....low 70s.....an otocinclus would be fine with a betta..very peaceful fish that likes warmer water..most smails are pretty versatile as they do well in a variety of conditions...


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

snails make a nasty ammonia mess quickly, 5.5 gals, my opinion - 1 male betta and 2 snails or 1 male betta and 2 ottos.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I would say no to snails and the shrimp. Shrimp are good snacks for Betta's. I have kept both ottos and rasboras with a Betta before.


----------

